# Choosing a snail



## Pcos88 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking to get a snail or two and would like some suggestions on what to get. Have a 29g sand substrate planted tank. I don't want a chance of getting too many via breeding if that's possible. I've done some research and hear Nerite or Mystery would be the way to go. Any thoughts or suggestions on which of the two, or maybe a different one all together. Thanks!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not familiar with mystery snails but I have nerites in a couple of tanks. They are great for keeping things clean. Even with only one in a tank you may experience lines of nerite eggs, however, on plants, driftwood, etc and some people are bothered by that. Mine haven't actually been too bad and the eggs will not hatch. For me, the good outweighs the bad. (and actually, snails creep me out but I've accepted them as a fact of life for planted tanks.)


----------

